# calpro ant system



## urban archeologist (Jun 28, 2007)

just dug here in galveston some kind of ant trap

 5" disk 1" high on top it says CALPRO ANT AYSTEM
 LOS ANGELES CAL, ON BOTTOM IT SAYS Pat June 2 1923 and then what looks like MILTON

 ANYONE KNOW THESE THINGS

 neil


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 28, 2007)

Oops, timed out. Here's some links
 http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Vintage-ceramic-Calpro-Ant-system-LA-Bauer-Eames-Era_W0QQitemZ230143435959QQihZ013QQcategoryZ442QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 http://www.google.com/patents?id=scFIAAAAEBAJ&dq=June+2,+1925+ant

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/found-different-stuff-today!/m-15218/tm.htm


----------

